# Can WMI compensate for an undersized intercooler?



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Running into packaging restraints because I want to keep a/c so just wondering if I shrink the IC would having WMI be able to compensate for that? 

Also feel like added bonus of smaller IC would be faster spool would that be true?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes WMI can absolutely be used that way.

As far as faster spool it depends on the quality and efficiency of the I/C but I doubt you'll notice much of a difference.


----------

